# Kelleys Island Doe Down



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Walking out to my stand and arrowed this doe on the way out at 12:09 pm. Going back out now to try and get a buck.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Cool! Nice Deer!


----------



## JRod920 (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, nice deer man! Whats the deer population like on the island?


----------



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

One less now that xtrema connected. I didnt see an exit wound? Was it hit by a golf cart?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! That will be some good eating.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Pretty good population of deer on the island. No big bucks. They don't get the nutrition that mainland deer get. 

Ransom, the shot placement was pretty close to the same place you shot yours. Not the best shot, but the blood trail was amazing and only went 60 yds.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice deer man!


----------



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

The ass is a deadly shot. The femoral artery is tough to hit but with practice it can be done. When ass punched, deer can only run so far before they bleed out and they usually have an arrow between their legs to make them run slower. 

Shoot the monster on the island in the ass and i bet you find it before the coyotes do.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

3:40 a.m.!!! I hope you were getting up to go punt or had to go pick up a stiff and not still up partying.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Where is Kelly's Island?


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

It's an island in the middle of Lake Erie. It is the largest American island in Lake Erie.


----------



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

just got done working


----------



## McConahay18 (May 19, 2008)

thats a nice doe but man those deer are scattered every where on kellys


----------



## keiffer158 (May 25, 2005)

I have hunted kelleys for several years after seeing a booner just near the quary. I have not gotten a shot at him but last year I past on two young 8, a 6 and a 4 on opening day. That is in addition to the 32 does I saw. This is a pick of the big one I let walk. Well not really, I had to go to dinner with the wife that night (keeping the woman happy and all) and as we went by where my stand was this is what I saw. At least I got some video of him. I'm not sure if the attachment will upload but it's a nice 10 pointer.


----------



## Ransom244 (Aug 7, 2007)

Heard you shot a nice buck at NASA, Post a pic of it.


----------

